# cant belive it



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just had to sit and argue for ages with my doctor to get a referral to coventry crm to egg share , she said i must of got  sterilized for a reason so no she is not referring me ( i thought this was very mean as she hadn't even heard what i had to say)  .

I just want to help other people have children and for myself and my partner to have one together , anyway i got the referral in the end but feel abit disheartend now and upset .

she said to me why do you want more children for ... now hang on do women who can conceive naturally get asked this question .

gosh i just cant belive it


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Most doctors have some kind of god complex - i sometimes feel like telling them if they were any good at their jobs they would be surgeons !! LOL.  Sorry to any doctors reading this, I'm sure some of you are nice.
I only asked my doctor for some blood works to be done, not even a referral and she was telling me that she hoped the private clinic got in touch and asked for my medical history !! I asked why, was there something in there that i should know or may prevent me from having children and she said "NO .... i just think that everyone going for fertility treatment should have a assessment done on there suitability "!! That put me in a huff, as she was just generalising and in doing so bloody scared me for a few minutes and how dare she think she can dictate who can be a mother.
The best line came  from her when I advised i would be using donor sperm, she asked for costs (she was just being nosey) and then said " oh can you just not go out there and get it for free from someone "  Think she was advising me to either sleep around unprotected or randomly grab a man and milk him - no care for STD, genetic screening etc !!   I laughed and left.


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

lol kedmo your doc sounds as bad as mine but as for saying go and get it for free   omg   what kind of doc is that lol .


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Had to stick my oar in   

Lisa i think i would have ripped her a new one, how dare she speculate on your situation, you should have told her to shut up and do her job! ok maybe that wouldnt have got you anywhere    a nice thought though. I thought doctors had to have a degree of empathy and tact - clearly not! (disclaimer; i am not referring to all docs)

Kedmo why dont they stick to what they know and keep their personal opinions to themselves   

My doc too has some kind of god complex and why is it they refuse to listen? mine doesn't actually HEAR what i'm saying, rather he just waits for me to finish speaking    we had a big arguement after i had R and he tried to put me on the pill (which makes me lose weight very drastically - i was only on microgynon for 6 weeks last tx and i lost a stone   ) when i explained i cannot have children and havent used contraception in the last 9 years he still wouldnt hear it! according to him i'm irresponsible    as i should find it easy to get pg now    - with one tube, a hidden ovary and the rest stuck together with adhesions i dont   think so! Honestly i felt like crying, i was emotional anyway and now i have this   telling me i'm irresponsible when he has no idea the heartache and pain and how many years i tried for my DD.   
  
Keep on fightin girls, i've to to go and ask my doc (its a new one since i moved in april) to get some bloods done for me soon, am flippin dreading it xx


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

lol hopeful j 

your post made me laugh your doc sounds a numpty too lol . some docs are lovely and some are just completely heartless . good luck at your next appointment lol


----------

